# Med staff wearing scrub tops



## Scoobie Newbie

Are there other bases doing this?  Also why the change now?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Can you expand on your post so the rest of us can know what is happening and what the concern is please?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Sorry. Just notice that med staff in Shilo are wearing scrub tops at work. No concern just a curiosity thing really.


----------



## PMedMoe

Lots of bases doing it.  Some wear full scrubs, others just the tops.  No big deal.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

No big deal agreed. I don't get out much so I was curious if other bases were as well. Thanks.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

I'm gonna go out on a big limb here and guess that you aren't having a terribly busy day at work today?


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Are they wearing the disposable slippers, combat boots or running shoes?

I'm just asking because in Calgary, we don't even have medics...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Combat undershirt, combat pants, boots. If the lack of work comment was for me I was waiting over an hour past my appointment time so I had time to kill.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

That reminds me.. does anyone else miss the V-necked t-shirts?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Yes


----------



## medicineman

The wearing of scrubs has been a "Snowshoes on, snowshoes off" thing for a number of years...snowshoes are back on again I guess.

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar

When can we expect a competition for which Canadian company gets to produce inferior-quality cadpat coloured scrubs?  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Lol. These were all maroon.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Combat undershirt, combat pants, boots. If the lack of work comment was for me I was waiting over an hour past my appointment time so I had time to kill.



Wasn't meant in a 'shouldn't you be working' way but more like 'you must have been bored to wonder such a thing'!!!  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Yeah plus in my 16 yrs is never seen it and wondered why the change now.


----------



## beach_bum

I know in Vancouver at the MIR they were all wearing the maroon ones.  When I asked they said they were told to so they were more identifiable.


----------



## Cansky

This is a move for the medical world to go back to a clinical attire in the workplace.  Back in the day when I first joined up until the CF Hospitals closed med techs and nurses work white uniforms.  These truely sucked and were extremely difficult to keep clean .  I would rather the scrubs but I personnally hate the color which isn't refered to as maroon but Sanguine (color of blood).  These unfortunately fade over time and turn almost a pink or fushia color.  Thankfully as a PA I don't have to wear the scrubs.  The scrubs have been introduced over the past 2 years and eventually all medical clinics will wear them.


----------



## armyvern

Full scrubs in K-Town when I was in to pick up my drugs this week; maroon in colour here too.


----------



## Cansky

I know it looks maroon but its actually SANGUINE.  Some folks get really bent out of shape over this.


----------



## Journeyman

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> I know it looks maroon but its actually SANGUINE.  Some folks get really bent out of shape over this.


Apparently.   Perhaps if they were a bit more....sanguine about it.


----------



## DAA

The way I look at it.....

If your a Vehicle Tech working on vehicles, you wear coveralls to do your job in your workplace.  If your a Cook who is cooking, you wear whites in your workplace.  So what's the big deal with Medical Staff wearing what they wear, in their workplace?

Sort of reminds me of a cold December day on an Air Base when a PO2 who worked for me came to tell me that Clothing Stores wouldn't issue him with a CADPAT Parka, because he wore a Navy Uniform and it happened to be -25C that day.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

No is making a deal. I posted out of curiosity and having never seen it before.


----------



## DAA

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> No is making a deal. I posted out of curiosity and having never seen it before.



I understand that, but believe it or not, there are people out there that take issue with the practice.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Roger that.


----------



## Armymedic

Tomorrow I am going to not wear my uniform, and just do my job in civilian clothes....

Because I can.


----------



## armyvern

Funny.  No one was complaining.  He even stated "just curiosity really" (twice now!).  Someone asked a simple question during his slow day (as he already explained) waiting to get into his medical appointment.

Life goes on.  Today I was DEUs for the Men's Christmas Dinner; tomorrow it's PT strip all day for hockey.  Friday, it's civvies.  Nary a care in the world have I.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Thanks for your contribution. 

The OP was at the MIR so couldn't assist in deploying operations. Not that he would anyway cause he's a fucking MCpl with no ammunition issues to set up because everyone is gearing down for the X mas break.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

For some reason I can't edit my post so I would have said it's not in my wheel house to worry about deploying troops and I'm not busy at work when I am there because everyone's shut down for the year and I have no ammo issues to set up.


----------



## cupper

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I know it looks maroon but its actually SANGUINE.  Some folks get really bent out of shape over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently.   Perhaps if they were a bit more....sanguine about it.
Click to expand...


What a bunch of maroons!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> ........These unfortunately fade over time and turn almost a pink or fushia color.



I have been informed that males don't wear pink or fuchsia.  It is "salmon".    ;D


----------



## Occam




----------



## beach_bum

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I have been informed that males don't wear pink or fuchsia.  It is "salmon".    ;D



Salmon is a manly fish..... ;D


----------



## PuckChaser

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I have been informed that males don't wear pink or fuchsia.  It is "salmon".    ;D



Aggressive salmon. Much manlier.


----------



## PMedMoe

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Aggressive spawning salmon. Much manlier.



FTFY.


----------



## medicineman

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I am going to not wear my uniform, and just do my job in civilian clothes....
> 
> Because I can.



My only clothing choice in the day (other than deciding what shirt and pair of pants is next up in the civvy rotation) is if I'm wearing my lab coat or not...it's cold today, so yes.


----------



## Journeyman

medicineman said:
			
		

> .... if I'm wearing my lab coat or not...


Is it pink?    op:


----------



## medicineman

It was about amonth ago...because an old lady's head laceration covered it in arterial spray.  It's back to basic white with dark green embroidery of my name on it.

MM


----------

